# Blind or no blind?



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you think? I do 99% of my hunting with a bow, and being I have never hunted turkeys, I think I will use my blind. Do you use a blind, or do you see it as an unfair advantade?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No blind, just blend in well. Lot less hassle!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

i killed a jake and a 20 pounder out of a blind they walked right by not spooked at all we set the blind up a week early though


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

this was last spring.... ill be out monday hope to have a picture 4 you guys lol


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Fishpro said:


> What do you think? I do 99% of my hunting with a bow, and being I have never hunted turkeys, I think I will use my blind. Do you use a blind, or do you see it as an unfair advantade?


blind blind blind never go with out it


----------

